

Show HN: OctoberCMS ready to use on a terminal.com snapshot - qmaxquique
https://terminal.com/tiny/yhucTu5eWg

======
qmaxquique
October is a free, open-source, self-hosted CMS platform based on the Laravel
PHP Framework. You can give it a try on this snapshot, ready to use.

